# Annoying spybot popup



## Larry_Dunn (Oct 23, 2004)

I made one of my famous executive decisions when offered an option by spybot, and now it is a constant source of irritation. 

I was asked at one point if I wanted to change the registry which was a choice being forced on me by quicktime. I said no, and now every minute or so I get a popup from spybot telling me that it has blocked the change. It often interrupts computing and I have to click the cursor to get the computer working again. I'm attaching the popup. Any ideas as to how to get the popup to stop appearing? I looked through spybot but could not find the option to suppress these popup advisals.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,

This info should help you reverse the Tea Timer block:

*http://forums.spybot.info/showthread.php?p=208211*

Disabling Tea Timer is a standard part of our routine when fixing malware, as TT can prevent the changes in Registry and others we need the user to make.....but not everyone is aware of what TT does and how to go about turning it off so the change can be reversed.


----------



## Larry_Dunn (Oct 23, 2004)

Thanks, I turned off teatimer in Spybot and the popups went away. Does that leave me vulnerable to anything, though? I don't know what teatimer is.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,



Larry_Dunn said:


> Thanks, I turned off teatimer in Spybot and the popups went away. Does that leave me vulnerable to anything, though? I don't know what teatimer is.


 It may depending on what other security type software you are running and of course your settings.

No one would knowingly depend on just Tea Timer to prevent malware from getting on the system, it is not designed for that purpose, it is only to block Registry changes and some other things.

You were supposed to *reverse* the block you made with Tea Timer as it has at the link I posted.

You blocked Quick Time Task, the filename process is qttask.exe- following the instructions posted at the link I posted, you can UNblock that item and you shouldnot get the popups but can keep Tea Timer.
The process belongs to Quick Time, a media player from Apple, not harmful at all.

Quick Time will always put it's task icon down in the system tray once a media file has been played, until it is kept from starting up each time the computer does, and many people don't care for it to be in the tray but it is NOT a big deal.

Your other choice is to disable TT as I said.

Read on before doing anything.

The default install of SpyBot these days installs it with Tea Timer unless you uncheck a box during installation of SpyBot S&D....that's why probably you ended up with it running.

Tea Timer information:

*http://www.safer-networking.org/en/faq/index.html* Down the list> to TeaTimer:

How do I disable the TeaTimer notifications?

What is the Resident TeaTimer?

Why does Resident TeaTimer terminate the application before asking?

I have to find out if you are using the 1.5 version or the older 1.4.....

If you do what is below, I can more easily help you and see what other security you have, to judge whether you should simply turn off TT or should just UNblock what you had.

Let's have you post a log from Hijackthis and maybe we can spot anything out of place:
go to *Click here* to download HJTinstall.exe

On that page, click the







icon
at lower right , and follow the prompts to get the *installer version*
Save HJTinstall.exe to your *desktop.*
Double click on the *HJTinstall.exe icon* on your desktop.
By default it will install to *C:\Program Files\TrendMicro\Hijack This.* 
At the final dialogue box click Finish and it will launch Hijack This.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a log file* button. It will scan and then save the log and then the log will open in Notepad.
Click on *"Edit > Select All" * then click on *"Edit > Copy" *to copy the entire contents of the log.
Paste the log in your next reply.
*Don't* use the Analyse This button, its findings are dangerous if misinterpreted. 
DO *NOT* have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.

_ _ _ _ 
*Please also do this:*

Open *Hijack This* and click on the "Open the Misc Tools section" button. 
Click on the "*Open Uninstall Manager*" button.
Click the "Save List" button. After you click the "Save List" button, you will be asked where to save the file. Pick a place to save it then the list should open in notepad. 
*Copy and paste that list here in your reply*


----------



## Larry_Dunn (Oct 23, 2004)

Thanks for your analysis -- here is the log. By the way, it did not install exactly as you had described; there were not lots of next buttons, only run, a license notice, install, then straight to the HJT screen. Also, when I ran HJT I got an error, but it also gave me the log.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 10:58:07 AM, on 7/6/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16674)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido\security suite\ewidoctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaantmon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcmscsvc.exe
c:\program files\common files\mcafee\mna\mcnasvc.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\mcproxy\mcproxy.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcshield.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\McAfee\MPF\MPFSrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\QBCFMonitorService.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6261\SAService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcsysmon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ezSP_Px.exe
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6261\SiteAdv.exe
C:\Program Files\BillP Studios\WinPatrol\winpatrol.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Uniblue\RegistryBooster 2\RegistryBooster.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Updater\GoogleUpdater.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\Program Files\eMule\emule.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_clipbook.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://login.yahoo.com/config/mail?...ydEpidXV4dSF0ZEqOZHh4fH5iU356YmNYcnM=&.src=ym
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sb/msgr7/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
O2 - BHO: HP Print Enhancer - {0347C33E-8762-4905-BF09-768834316C61} - C:\Program Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_printenhancer.dll
O2 - BHO: HP Print Clips - {053F9267-DC04-4294-A72C-58F732D338C0} - C:\Program Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_framework.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {089FD14D-132B-48FC-8861-0048AE113215} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6261\SiteAdv.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: del.icio.us Toolbar Helper - {7AA07AE6-01EF-44EC-93CA-9D7CD41CCDB6} - C:\Program Files\del.icio.us\Internet Explorer Buttons\dlcsIE.dll
O2 - BHO: scriptproxy - {7DB2D5A0-7241-4E79-B68D-6309F01C5231} - C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan\scriptsn.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\3.0.1225.9868\swg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: del.icio.us - {981FE6A8-260C-4930-960F-C3BC82746CB0} - C:\Program Files\del.icio.us\Internet Explorer Buttons\dlcsIE.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee SiteAdvisor - {0BF43445-2F28-4351-9252-17FE6E806AA0} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6261\SiteAdv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ezShieldProtector for Px] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ezSP_Px.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SiteAdvisor] "C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6261\SiteAdv.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinPatrol] C:\Program Files\BillP Studios\WinPatrol\winpatrol.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mcagent_exe] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe /runkey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Uniblue RegistryBooster 2] C:\Program Files\Uniblue\RegistryBooster 2\RegistryBooster.exe /S
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: Google Updater.lnk = C:\Program Files\Google\Google Updater\GoogleUpdater.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: QuickBooks Update Agent.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\QBUpdate\qbupdate.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - ?p=ZJ
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: HP Clipbook - {58ECB495-38F0-49cb-A538-10282ABF65E7} - C:\Program Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_extensions.dll
O9 - Extra button: HP Smart Select - {700259D7-1666-479a-93B1-3250410481E8} - C:\Program Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_extensions.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {17D72920-7A15-11D4-921E-0080C8DA7A5E} (AimSp32 Class) - http://makeover.ivillage.co.uk/save/makeover.cab
O16 - DPF: {200B3EE9-7242-4EFD-B1E4-D97EE825BA53} (VerifyGMN Class) - http://h20270.www2.hp.com/ediags/gmn/install/hpobjinstaller_gmn.cab
O16 - DPF: {39B0684F-D7BF-4743-B050-FDC3F48F7E3B} (CDownloadCtrl Object) - http://www.fileplanet.com/fpdlmgr/cabs/FPDC_2.3.6.108.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://gfx2.hotmail.com/mail/w2/pr02/resources/MSNPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {54BE6B6F-3056-470B-97E1-BB92E051B6C4} (DeviceEnum Class) - http://h20264.www2.hp.com/ediags/dd/install/HPDriverDiagnosticsxp2k.cab
O16 - DPF: {5E943D9C-F8DC-4258-8E3F-A61BB3405A33} (ZingBatchAXDwnl Class) - http://www.imagestation.com/common/classes/batchdwnl.cab?version=4,3,2,20802
O16 - DPF: {5ED80217-570B-4DA9-BF44-BE107C0EC166} (Windows Live Safety Center Base Module) - http://scan.safety.live.com/resource/download/scanner/wlscbase5059.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {77E32299-629F-43C6-AB77-6A1E6D7663F6} - http://www.nick.com/common/groove/gx/GrooveAX28.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A54032D-31F7-400D-B184-83B33BDE65FA} (MSN File Upload Control) - http://sc.groups.msn.com/controls/FileUC/MsnUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {9D190AE6-C81E-4039-8061-978EBAD10073} (F-Secure Online Scanner 3.0) - http://support.f-secure.com/ols/fscax.cab
O16 - DPF: {A8683C98-5341-421B-B23C-8514C05354F1} (FujifilmUploader Class) - http://myphotocenter.digitalcameradeveloping.com/upload/FujifilmUploadClient.cab
O16 - DPF: {D6376DD2-C2BD-49B2-A1B1-138F869633F3} (ASPRO Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescanpro/as5/asproinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {E7DBFB6C-113A-47CF-B278-F5C6AF4DE1BD} - http://download.abacast.com/download/files/abasetup162.cab
O18 - Protocol: intu-help-qb1 - {9B0F96C7-2E4B-433E-ABF3-043BA1B54AE3} - C:\Program Files\Intuit\QuickBooks 2008\HelpAsyncPluggableProtocol.dll
O18 - Protocol: qbwc - {FC598A64-626C-4447-85B8-53150405FD57} - mscoree.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
O23 - Service: DSBrokerService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\DellSupport\brkrsvc.exe
O23 - Service: ewido security suite control - ewido networks - C:\Program Files\ewido\security suite\ewidoctrl.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMon) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaantmon.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Services (mcmscsvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcmscsvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Network Agent (McNASvc) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\program files\common files\mcafee\mna\mcnasvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Scanner (McODS) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcods.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Proxy Service (McProxy) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\mcproxy\mcproxy.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Real-time Scanner (McShield) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SystemGuards (McSysmon) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcsysmon.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (MpfService) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\MPF\MPFSrv.exe
O23 - Service: QBCFMonitorService - Intuit - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\QBCFMonitorService.exe
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe
O23 - Service: LiveShare P2P Server 9 (RoxLiveShare9) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxLiveShare9.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: SiteAdvisor Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6261\SAService.exe

--
End of file - 12706 bytes

Here are the Open Uninstall Manager results -- this went exactly as you described:

32 Bit HP CIO Components Installer
Ace DivX Player
Ad-Aware SE Personal
Adobe Flash Player 9
Adobe Flash Player ActiveX
Adobe Reader 8.1.2
Adobe® Photoshop® Album Starter Edition 3.2
AGEIA PhysX v8.01.18
AIM 6
Alien Shooter Demo
AltoMP3 Gold 5.04
Any Capture 3.12 Build 3121
Apple Mobile Device Support
Apple Software Update
Audible Download Manager
AVG 7.5
Battlefield 1942
Battlefield 1942: Secret Weapons of WWII
Battlefield 1942: The Road To Rome
Bonjour
Broadcom Advanced Control Suite
CleanUp!
Combined Community Codec Pack 2007-02-22
Creative MediaSource
Crimsonland
Cucusoft All Audio/Video to MP3/WAV Converter 2.25
del.icio.us Buttons for Internet Explorer
Dell Digital Jukebox Driver
Dell Driver Reset Tool
DellSupport
DivX Codec 3.1alpha release
DVD-CLONER V4.10 Build 914
DXG-506V
eMule
Feeding Frenzy
G15A922EN
GenoPro
Google Earth
Google Earth
Google Updater
Gunner 2
Hijackthis 1.99.1
HijackThis 2.0.2
Hotfix for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB947864)
Hotfix for Windows Media Format 11 SDK (KB929399)
Hotfix for Windows Media Format SDK (KB902344)
Hotfix for Windows Media Player 10 (KB903157)
Hotfix for Windows Media Player 11 (KB939683)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB888795)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB891593)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB895961)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB896344)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB899337)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB899510)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB902841)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB914440)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB915865)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB926239)
HP Driver Diagnostics
HP Imaging Device Functions 9.0
HP OCR Software 9.0
HP Photosmart All-In-One Software 9.0
HP Photosmart Essential 2.01
HP PrecisionScan LTX
HP Scan-to-Web Wizard
HP Solution Center 9.0
HP Update
ImageStation Easy Upload Tools
Indeo® Software
Intel Matrix Storage Manager
Intel(R) Integrated Performance Primitives RTI 4.0
Internet Explorer Default Page
iPod for Windows 2005-06-26
iPod for Windows 2006-01-10
Ipswitch WS_FTP Home 2006
iTunes
iTunes
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 6
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 9
Jasc Paint Shop Pro Studio, Dell Editon
Jasc Paint Shop Pro Studio.01 , Dell Edition 1.0.1.1 Patch
K-Lite Codec Pack 3.2.5 Basic
Kreative Komix 1.5
Ledger
LifeGlobe Sharks, Terrors of the Deep 2
LimeWire PRO 4.14.10
Macromedia Flash Player
Macromedia Shockwave Player
MaxSkill Standard Trainer - MCAS Grade 5
McAfee SecurityCenter
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.0 Hotfix (KB887998)
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.0 Hotfix (KB930494)
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Hotfix (KB928366)
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 Service Pack 1
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0
Microsoft Base Smart Card Cryptographic Service Provider Package
Microsoft Compression Client Pack 1.0 for Windows XP
Microsoft Internationalized Domain Names Mitigation APIs
Microsoft National Language Support Downlevel APIs
Microsoft Office Basic Edition 2003
Microsoft Office Standard Edition 2003
Microsoft Silverlight
Microsoft Text-to-Speech Engine 4.0 (English)
Microsoft User-Mode Driver Framework Feature Pack 1.0
MSN
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB925672)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB927978)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB936181)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 Parser and SDK
MSXML 6.0 Parser (KB933579)
Naval Strike
Netflix Movie Viewer
NVIDIA Drivers
OpenMG Limited Patch 3.2-03-01-31-01
OpenMG Limited Patch 3.2-03-02-07-01
OpenMG Secure Module 3.2
Otto
Pacmania 3
Panda ActiveScan
Panda ActiveScan Pro
PhotoNow! 1.0
Pop-Up Stopper Free Edition
Power2Go 4.0
PowerDirector
PowerDVD
proDAD Heroglyph 1.0
PunkBuster for Battlefield 1942
QuickBooks Simple Start 2008 (Plus Pack)
QuickBooks Simple Start Special Edition
QuickTime
RealPlayer
Registrar Registry Manager 4.03
Replay Converter 2.75C
Riva FLV Encoder 2.0
Security Update for Step By Step Interactive Training (KB898458)
Security Update for Step By Step Interactive Training (KB923723)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB928090)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB929969)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB931768)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB933566)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB937143)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB938127)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB939653)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB942615)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB944533)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB950759)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 10 (KB911565)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 10 (KB917734)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 10 (KB936782)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 11 (KB936782)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 6.4 (KB925398)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB883939)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB890046)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB893066)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB893756)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896358)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896423)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896424)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896428)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896688)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB899587)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB899588)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB899589)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB899591)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB900725)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB901017)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB901214)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB902400)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB903235)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB904706)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB905414)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB905749)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB905915)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB908519)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB908531)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911280)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911562)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911567)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911927)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB912812)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB912919)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB913446)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB913580)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB914388)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB914389)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB916281)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917159)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917344)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917422)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917953)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB918118)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB918439)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB918899)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB919007)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920213)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920214)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920670)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920683)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920685)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB921398)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB921503)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB921883)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB922616)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB922760)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB922819)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923191)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923414)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923689)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923694)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923980)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924191)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924270)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924496)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924667)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB925486)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB925902)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB926255)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB926436)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB927779)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB927802)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB928255)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB928843)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB929123)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB930178)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB931261)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB931784)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB932168)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB933729)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB935839)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB935840)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB936021)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB937894)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB938829)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941202)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941568)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941569)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941693)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB943055)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB943460)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB944653)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB945553)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB946026)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB948590)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB948881)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950749)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950760)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950762)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951376)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951376-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951698)
SmartSound Quicktracks Plugin
Snowy Lunch Rush
Sonic Encoders
Sound Blaster Audigy 2 ZS
Spybot - Search & Destroy
Spybot - Search & Destroy 1.5.2.20
SpywareBlaster v3.5.1
Star Defender 4
Super Mp3 Recorder Professional v6.2
SupportSoft Assisted Service
Tasty Planet
The Sims Deluxe Edition
Uniblue RegistryBooster 2
Update for Windows Media Player 10 (KB913800)
Update for Windows XP (KB894391)
Update for Windows XP (KB896727)
Update for Windows XP (KB898461)
Update for Windows XP (KB900485)
Update for Windows XP (KB904942)
Update for Windows XP (KB910437)
Update for Windows XP (KB916595)
Update for Windows XP (KB920342)
Update for Windows XP (KB920872)
Update for Windows XP (KB922582)
Update for Windows XP (KB925720)
Update for Windows XP (KB927891)
Update for Windows XP (KB929338)
Update for Windows XP (KB930916)
Update for Windows XP (KB931836)
Update for Windows XP (KB932823-v3)
Update for Windows XP (KB933360)
Update for Windows XP (KB936357)
Update for Windows XP (KB938828)
Update for Windows XP (KB942763)
Update Rollup 2 for Windows XP Media Center Edition 2005
Viewpoint Media Player
WinAVIVideoConverter
Windows Communication Foundation
Windows Genuine Advantage v1.3.0254.0
Windows Imaging Component
Windows Installer 3.1 (KB893803)
Windows Internet Explorer 7
Windows Live Safety Scanner
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Player 10
Windows Media Player 10 Hotfix - KB888656
Windows Media Player 11
Windows Media Player 11
Windows Presentation Foundation
Windows Workflow Foundation
Windows XP Hotfix - KB873333
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885222
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885836
Windows XP Hotfix - KB886185
Windows XP Hotfix - KB887742
Windows XP Hotfix - KB888302
Windows XP Hotfix - KB890859
Windows XP Hotfix - KB890923
Windows XP Hotfix - KB893086
Windows XP Media Center Edition 2005 KB925766
WinPatrol 2007
WinRAR archiver
WW2 Pacific Heroes


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,

1. Sorry about the Hijackthis steps to install, I updated my link to a download that is the same program, but it installs differently...I have corrected it in my TSG reply files, and my post here.

I see you are using AVG 7 (7.5) and also, McAfee Security Suite....

generally it's bad idea to use two antivirus programs- and you seem to have the antivirus real time protection running for McAfee and AVG- probably, you should uninstall one, (AVG 7.5 is outdated and has been replaced with AVG 8.0) if you pay for McAfee and it's working correctly, I suggest keeping it.....if the subscription has expired, then perhaps you could uninstall it, or renew.

AVG 8.0 is new, and many people including myself have found it a lot different as to what it detects now that the old 7 version did not....good files are now found as "threats" etc and people are posting all over and here at TSG about the years-old files suddenly being "threats"...so, I have been using Avast Free Edition for some computers and I like it.

You'd really have to have a good idea of exactly what anything AVG 8 popped up with was, in order to know how to react wth "put it in the Vault" or, Delete....this could be a problem for less experienced users.

Anyway, unless you don't want to for some reason- you should UNinstall one antivirus program. It may be possible to remove just the antivirus program of McAfee and keep the rest of the suite, I don't know.

*Also:*

*There is a Printable Version* button up under the Thread Tools drop down menu that will let you print a nice text version of these instructions. 
*Alternate way to save directions:*Open Notepad> Copy and Paste any text you wish into Notepad, and Save the file as something you will recognize like TSGhelp.txt and save it onto your desktop.

Your *Java * software needs changing.....








Your *Java* is out of date. Older versions have vulnerabilities that malware can use to infect your system. Please follow these steps to remove older version of *Java* components and upgrade the application. *Beware it is NOT supported for use in 9x or ME and probably will not install in those systems*

*Upgrading Java*: 

Download the latest version of *Java Runtime Environment *.

At the page Scroll down, under *Windows*, select the *Windows XP/Vista/2000/2003 Offline 
filesize: 15.18 MB *....Click to Download.....Save the download someplace, Desktop, My Documents, etc where you can find it.

*You are going to INstall Version 6 Update 6 *

After the file is *downloaded* , you must UNinstall older versions....
Close any programs you may have running - especially your web browser.
Go to *Start* > *Control Panel*, double-click on *Add/Remove *programs and remove all older versions of Java.
Check any item with Java Runtime Environment *(JRE or J2SE)* in the name.
 (Yours to *uninstall* are- *J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 5 ....and Update 9*)

Click the Remove or Change/Remove button.
Repeat as many times as necessary to remove each old Java version. 
Reboot your computer once all Java components are removed.
Then from your desktop double-click on the download to install the new downloaded version.

J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 6
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 9


----------



## Steve-x8086 (Apr 19, 1999)

FYI - Here is the link to download the Free AVG 8.0.

http://free.avg.com/ww.download?prd=afe


----------

